# Gunk Brand?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody have anything bad to say about Gunk brand wax rings?










I can buy these in bulk at about 70% less then I am paying now for Fluid master brand.

Wax ring a wax ring?









They all seem to taste the same.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Anybody have anything bad to say about Gunk brand wax rings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mike I buy these from castle and have never had a problem with them. they seem to be on par with fluidmaster to me


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Horned wax ring/s are not code approved.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Horned wax ring/s are not code approved.


Where?

Which code?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Oregon UPC


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Oregon UPC


What's the reason for the ban?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't create a reduction in the waste line, only reduction on waste line allowed are 4 x 3 closet bends.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Horned wax ring/s are not code approved.


That is Chicago code also.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Who's going to pull a toilet off to check it?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm a code compliant plumber, they can check if they so feel like it.

I was just stating that there not approved in some places.

I won't use horned wax rings.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> Mike I buy these from castle and have never had a problem with them. they seem to be on par with fluidmaster to me


How long have you been using them?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> How long have you been using them?


2-3 years I think. I get them for about a 1.27 each for the thick ones.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That's pretty much what I was hoping to hear. Thanks.

Anybody else?


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Can't create a reduction in the waste line, only reduction on waste line allowed are 4 x 3 closet bends.


I think that is a misapplication of the code.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Tell that to the inspectors, they have always been againt the code here. The thing about that horn is I seen it collapse in on it's self causing stoppages in the toilet. 

Don't let me stop anyone from using it, I know only what I know, and thats not knowing alot.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

22rifle said:


> I think that is a misapplication of the code.


Perhaps, but I like it from a service standpoint. I don't know how many times I have hooked that horn with a closet auger and pulled it back into a W/C's trapway.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Perhaps, but I like it from a service standpoint. I don't know how many times I have hooked that horn with a closet auger and pulled it back into a W/C's trapway.



Boy ain't that no lie.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

With the gasket I pay 0.86 ea. ,and with-out the gasket I pay 0.56,and that is for the Oatey brand.


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

HATE the horned type !! They DO often collapse and cause problems . I like the Jumbo wax rings ,,, no issues .


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

threaderman said:


> With the gasket I pay 0.86 ea. ,and with-out the gasket I pay 0.56,and that is for the Oatey brand.


Where do you get those prices?


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Where do you get those prices?


 Locke supply and Ferguson supply.My suppliers know I will drive 10 miles out of my way to use them instead of a big box store.You'd be amazed at my prices,I'm quite the haggler when it comes to the business.
I buy most of my tools from my suppliers as well.I've seen Fergusons all over the country so you may have one near you .


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, we do have one here in Denver. It's on my list to get set up with them. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

We've got UPC here in Idaho, too, and I've never heard of anything so silly as calling a horn in a wax gasket a reduction in pipe size. Anybody who looks at the horn on the bottom of the toilet has to know it's a joke.

That said, I hate the horned gaskets and avoid them like plague. Lucky for me, everyone else uses them so I get lots of repairs. The most common problem is that the wax crushes off one side or the other of the horn and leaves nothing but the plastic to make the seal. Often, the wax is squished down to about 1/4" thick and it leaves no room for the plastic horn.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Used lots and lots of Gunk Brand. Radiator Specialty Co. is the parent and their stuff is good quality.

Wax is not wax. Some are more cold tolerant, some less. 

I don't use the horned type. They were popularized by DIY idgits that don't know how or when to use them (never).

Ron and Killer have the straight poop on them. They are just trouble if you have to auger the potty.


----------

